# Need urgent advice from former USC Spring International Admits!



## Bhats

Hi! I'm enrolling at USC (MFA in Film and TV Prod.)  in Spring 2023, and the department has issued a deadline of Jan 3rd to register for classes in my assignment sheet, it says I lose my spot in the program if I don't. International students can't register till they've arrived in the US and finished their PPV with OIS, and OIS is closed from Dec 16 to Jan 2nd, they only reopen on Jan 3rd and need up to 3 business days to lift the registration hold. I've tried reaching the production office via email and phone multiple times, to ask if the deadline can be extended. No response on the emails and they keep transferring me on calls, or it goes to voicemail. Do International Spring admits typically arrive in the working week before Christmas break (which would be as early as Dec 12) just so that they can register in time, or will they extend the deadline once I'm there and tell them that the PPV is the hold up? Would appreciate any help from students who've been in this situation before. I've spoken to OIS, Admissions, Student Affairs and they all ask me to contact the production department. I've even emailed the advisor whose contact Student Affairs gave me, no response and its been over a week! I planned on arriving around Dec 27 initially but if I need to arrive before Christmas break to secure my spot, I'll have to change travel plans at the earliest. Thank you so much!


----------

